# Баян Ермак



## стамеска (12 Фев 2012)

предложили баян Ермак. В интернете описание не нашла. Интересуют следующие вопросы.
Качество? особенно по сравненеию с РОСТОВ-ДОНОМ.
Габариты?


----------

